# Return to sx for vaginal wall bleeder



## pug062657 (Jul 19, 2011)

I need help please..... I have a patient that had a TVH and Anterior Colporrhaphy on one day and then the next day she had to be returned to surgery for vaginal bleeding .  The doctor did an examination under anestheisia and ligation of vaginal wall bleeder.  The first surgery was done by two of our doctors but the return to surgery was done by two different doctors in our practice.  Can this be charged out and if so, what cpt code would I use to charge for the ligation?  I know I would use modifier 78 on the charge but unsure what code to use if in fact it can be charged.

Thanks for any help you can give.

Cindy


----------



## preserene (Jul 20, 2011)

Examination under anesthesia- *57410.*
Ligation of the vaginal wall vessel -since there is no code with exact description of the procedure, with the procedural and anotmical correlation with the surgery done on the vaginal wall due to non obstetrical injury (operative), 

I would very much go for the code *57210-* suture of injury of vagina nonobstetrical. It is a suture ligation

support with an *E-code *showing the injury following surgery (cause and place of injury) and of course with the modifier -78


----------



## pug062657 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------

